# Update! Remember the automobile gas pill thread?



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Most of us suspected the Bioperformance gas pill was a scam. So does the Texas AG, and several other Attorneys General.

www.kxan.com/Global/story.asp?S=4918750


----------

